# Is it Deer season yet? UPDATED PICTURE :-)



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

I done this one for a buddy at work. Deer horn with chrome bullet. No finish, just micro meshed sanded.

[attachment=18667]

I wish i knew how to make these pics bigger.


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

That is a classy looking bullet Longbeard.  Is it a kit or actual bullet?

I have wanted to make one not from a kit and a guy I work with, who is a reloader, asked me to make him one and I told him I would in trade for a dozen polished and resized 30 cal. casings and bullets. I should get them in a week or so to start playing.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

It's a kit  I dont have proper tools (precision) to make them from the real thing. Wish i did, dont like doing something that i dont have the proper tools for, gets on the wrong side of me if you know what i mean. 
I dont think i could drill the tiny little hole for refill in the bullet correctly.
Have you made them before (real bullet pens)?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

Harry, your image is 320 x 240, it can be up to 800 in the largest axis. You're just making them too small. What software are you using to resize images? Beautiful pen!


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



longbeard said:


> Have you made them before (real bullet pens)?



Not yet but I will soon. I have read and watched several tutorials on them and think I may have a pretty good handle on it. I know I need to get a couple of better quality drill bit but other than tha I should be good to go. Time will tell soon enough.


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

Thats sweeeeeeeeet!!!! I love that you left the little bit of "bark" on there. Too cool. I also like that you said deer horn, lol. I say horns too and my buddies get all uptight. I'm educated enough to know that deer have antlers so I guess its just a hillbilly thing!! I cant talk though because it bugs me to no end when I hear people say clip instead of magazine.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



Kevin said:


> Harry, your image is 320 x 240, it can be up to 800 in the largest axis. You're just making them too small. What software are you using to resize images? Beautiful pen!



My phone 
I've got a brand new fugifilm camera setting here, but have not made a light box yet.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 17, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



BassBlaster said:


> Thats sweeeeeeeeet!!!! I love that you left the little bit of "bark" on there. Too cool. I also like that you said deer horn, lol. I say horns too and my buddies get all uptight. I'm educated enough to know that deer have antlers so I guess its just a hillbilly thing!! I cant talk though because it bugs me to no end when I hear people say clip instead of magazine.




Thanks BB, i like the bark on them when i can leave it.
 look at the antlers on that thing!  :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



longbeard said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > Thats sweeeeeeeeet!!!! I love that you left the little bit of "bark" on there. Too cool. I also like that you said deer horn, lol. I say horns too and my buddies get all uptight. I'm educated enough to know that deer have antlers so I guess its just a hillbilly thing!! I cant talk though because it bugs me to no end when I hear people say clip instead of magazine.
> ...



 I still like horns!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



BassBlaster said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > BassBlaster said:
> ...



Yeah, around hear if you say "antlers" guys would give ya that "huh" look.
Horns just sounds right. Like elk hunting on tv, they say "it's a 5x6", A what?!!! where i come from, that's an 11 point!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



longbeard said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > longbeard said:
> ...



Yeah, I hear ya. Ive heard guys in the West say that us Easterners say it that way to make our deer sound bigger, lol. Apparently those guys havnt looked into the record books lately cause we grow monster deer here in OH and unless something has changed in the last year or so, we still have the non typical world record!! Heck, I have pics of a 160 class 15 pointer right here in my yard and I live in the city!


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

Oh yeah you are from Ohio, DUH, it never occured to me til just now reading your post. My wife and i went muzzleloader hunting in Ohio a few years ago, well the wifey, i went along to film it, the last evening we was there, (the only day we seen any) about 20 min before dark, bullwinkle step out, colder than a witches t!t, she put her glasses on, fogged up, we get them cleared, then when she shouldered the TC, she breathed on the nikon, it fogged up. Finally got to where she could shoot, i had the camera on it, kaboom!!! the deer turns and runs, she turns to me screaming, im watchin the deer, she hollering that she bleeding. Yep, she got scoped!!!  but her glasses saved her for the most part, she had a tiny cut, enough that the blood ran down her nose. The deer? well. she missed it  with all the clothes she had on she could'nt get it to her shoulder correctlly, so she cheated up on it alittle bit and thats why she got scoped and missed the deer. After seeing the video, the guy's that we were staying with said it was in the 170's or so. She still thinks she killed that deer and we just didnt look good enough. Told her that we would go back again sometime.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



longbeard said:


> I done this one for a buddy at work. Deer horn with chrome bullet. No finish, just micro meshed sanded.
> 
> 
> I wish i knew how to make these pics bigger.



:teethlaugh: just awesome to see nice work like that. Thanks for sharing


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



Patrude said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > I done this one for a buddy at work. Deer horn with chrome bullet. No finish, just micro meshed sanded.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



longbeard said:


> I done this one for a buddy at work. Deer horn with chrome bullet. No finish, just micro meshed sanded.
> 
> 
> I wish i knew how to make these pics bigger.



Beard if you want, email the full sized pic and I'll resize to 800 & put it in your original post. I agree that little buck needs to be seen better. Send it [email protected] and I'll _doe_ it up right for you.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*



Kevin said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > I done this one for a buddy at work. Deer horn with chrome bullet. No finish, just micro meshed sanded.
> ...



I can do that, thank you sir. 
see if i can send it ya from my phone, shhhhh, dont tell anyone im at work.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 18, 2013)

*RE: Is it Deer season yet?*

Pics have been sent, hope you get them.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 19, 2013)

Bigger pic installed for you.


----------



## longbeard (Feb 19, 2013)

thank you very much, ALOT better than what i had


----------



## myingling (Feb 19, 2013)

Sweet lookin pen,,,Nice work


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 21, 2013)

The antler looks great with some bark showing.
If you are interested in making Rifle Cartridge pens using real casings and actual bullets for nibs, send me a PM and I will send you my tutorial on how I make real Rifle Cartridge pens.

Les


----------

